# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  [Hung1706 - Rebuild log] Tái cơ cấu em Router 5 axis CNC milling machine :D:D:D

## hung1706

Chao xìn chao xìn cả làng! 
- Cái dự án này em ấp ủ, gom góp bao lâu nay giờ mới thực hiện được. Do không kiềm chế được xúc động đậy nên em liều mình làm 1 bãi report cho các cụ chém nát thây, cơ mà càng nát thì em càng có số má nên các cụ chém nhiệt tình nhé hahaha  :Cool: 
- Số là con máy em mần thời sanh ziên trẩu tre, kinh phí có hạn nên thủ đoạn vô biên  :Smile: ). Chấp chỗ này, vá chỗ kia, trên tinh thần chạy dc là dc. Thế nên bây giờ ngứa ngáy tay chân, điều kiện thiên thời, địa lợi, nhân hòa có đủ nên rã ra gia cố lại cho ngon để xay gạo xay thóc  :Big Grin: 

- Thông số cơ bản :

--- Phần Cơ : tài trợ bởi đại gia bãi ve chai Q4  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
 Trục X hành trình 500 mm, Ray Hiwin 15 + Vitme 1205 
 Trục Y hành trình 300 mm, Combo NSK 2 rãnh bi 
 Trục Z hành trình 130 mm, Combo gì gì đó 4 rãnh bi 
 Trục xoay A Harmonic tỷ số truyền 1:50 trên bàn máy
 Trục xoay B Harmonic tỷ số truyền 1:80 trên trục spindle
 Khung máy dùng sắt hộp 50x100x3 gia cố thêm vài thanh sắt tấm 15mm và êke 15mm hàng rã máy 

--- Phần điện 
 Tất cả 5 trục đều dùng AC Servo Yaskawa 200w
 Spindle chị-na giở chứng nên bây giờ em đang mơ ước 1 con ATC bé bé xinh xinh để cho thêm phần tiện nghi hiện đại.

- Bản vẽ 3D trên Solidworks đã xong nhưng còn lèm nhèm, thay chỗ này, đổi chỗ kia nên em up sau.

- Bây giờ khoe hàng  :Big Grin: 

Bộ X do đã lên khung nên ko chụp kỹ càng dc, thui thì có bao nhiêu chụp bấy nhiêu vậy  :Big Grin: . Bệ máy cũ mới nằm chồng chéo lên nhau. Tấm thép phay phẳng 6 mặt 150x700x15 mm. Ray để trực tiếp lên trên mặt cho dễ bắt  :Big Grin: 
Các bước bắt ray và vitme như sau. 
1. Khoan lỗ bắt block trượt trên tấm thép. Đo vẽ cẩn thận, rạch nát mặt em nó mà không dc thì in ra bản vẽ khổ A3 rồi dán lên là ngon  :Big Grin: . Dụng cụ cần thiết gồm êke vuông, thước vuông, compa sắt có lock cứng. 
   Kết quả là 16 lỗ khoan tay đều tăm tắp  :Big Grin: 
2. Canh chình ray cho song song khung bệ máy và tiến hành khoan trước 1 dàn lỗ bên ray 1. Dùng cảo kẹp cứng 2 đầu ray, khoan lấy dấu bằng mũi 4mm, sau đó tháo ra khoan lại bằng mũi 3,2mm xong taro lỗ ốc M4. Chua nhất là phần taro nhưng mà sắt hộp nên lấy mũi taro máy kẹp vào khoan tay chơi luôn, chỉ mất 5 10 phút cho 1 dàn hehe. Em khâm phục em thặc, chả trật lỗ nào  :Big Grin: 
3. Ray 2 thì canh song song ray 1, khoan lỗ đầu tiên xong bắt ốc nhẹ tại đó. Đẩy tấm thép đi từ từ, đến lỗ nào thì khoan lấy dấu lỗ đó xong làm 1 lèo taro là ray chạy ok.

Với tiêu chí chạy dc là mừng húm lên nên sau khi bắt ray chạy êm ái nhẹ nhàng, kết thúc 1 ngày lao động của em  :Big Grin: 



Bộ combo Y và Z. Em đang phân vân thanh nhôm định hình 50x100x10mm hay sắt tấm 700x150x15mm cái nào làm vai máy ngon nhỉ. Sắt tấm thì bắt thẳng vào eke ngon lành hơn chứ nhỉ  :Big Grin:  



Vài em harmonic bé bé xinh xinh  :Big Grin: 



Cái bàn máy bé bé xinh xinh. Sắt tấm 1000x350x15mm. Nhìn cái vết phay kinh dị thặc  :Smile: )





Bài report hôm nay tạm xong, các cụ chém vui vẻ nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

anhcos, CKD, emptyhb, Gamo, GOHOME, GORLAK, hungdn, itanium7000, Mr.L, ppgas, Ryan, tranhai88, writewin

----------


## Khoa C3

Có đôi chút hý hửng rằng vẫn có người làm máy xấu hơn cả mềnh, haha...

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

hehe máy em không thoát khỏi cảnh chấp vá cụ KhoaC3 ợ  :Big Grin:

----------


## inhainha

Servo có chưa? Chưa có thì nháy mình nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

hung1706

----------


## emptyhb

Hehe, lót mấy cái bệ máy dang dở ngồi hóng!

----------


## hung1706

hehe em có đủ 5 bộ SigmaII 200w oy bác inhainha. giờ chỉ thiếu con pín bé bé xinh xinh, ATC càng tốt mà chắc phải hóng từ từ  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em lại tiếp tục hành trình gian khổ, mong các cụ thương tình cho ít ít gió mái chứ gió to là em chạy làng mất  :Smile: )
- Báo cáo các cụ dư lày. Hổm rày tời lóng như đổ lửa, bụi bay đen cả đầu luôn các cụ ạ. Em thì cứ khoan khoan, cắt cắt xong lại hàn hiếc các kiểu, múa may hết cả 72 tuyệt kỹ thiếu lâm và cái kết là dc mớ hình ảnh report ngắn gọn súc tích dư lày =))))

- Tình hình là đã xong trục X và cái vai máy từ ngày hôm qua, nhưng do lười biếng nên em gom 1 mớ report cho nhiều nội dung  :Big Grin: . 
Trục X cụ đại gia ve chai tài trợ đểu thật các cụ ạ, xiết cứng 1 cái là quay nặng 2 ngón tay ngay mặc dù em canh cân đo đếm kỹ càng. Do canh cân quá kỹ nên thành ra phải chơi chiêu đểu mới lắp được cái ụ vitme vào thanh ngang bắt ray, cụ nào thánh soi sẽ thấy hehe. Thú thật em không phải muốn chơi đểu như vại, chỉ sợ canh lỗ khoan để bắt ụ vitme vào không đều là nó tầy huầy cái mặt thanh ngang bắt ray liền nên đành tặc lưỡi thôi thì phía dưới cũng chả ai soi dc kaka.
Kết quả cuối cùng là bắt đâu vào đấy, quay 2 ngón tay khá êm, gồng hết cơ hết sức đẩy cho chạy thì may quá em nó chạy bò bò mà êm hehe

Khoan cắt quả là 1 quá trình gian nan các cụ ạ, canh kê, đánh dấu, đục lỗ các thể loại mà vẫn chạy lỗ @@''. Rút kinh nghiệm + lười nên lôi máy hàn ra hàn nốt phần còn lại =)). Đùa tí thôi chứ cái vai máy em canh sơ sơ lệch vài "dem", bắt combo Y vào cũng khá là nhẹ nhàng, so so chỉnh chỉnh cũng cực khổ quá nên làm qua loa. Cũng may mắn là đi mò ve chai ra mớ sắt tấm với êke nên canh chỉnh cũng đỡ đc phần nào, sau này em canh chỉnh lại độ vuông và song song cho còn 2 vạch là mừng roài (thông thường các cụ nghe báo tin 2 vạch là hãi lắm) hehe. 





Còn đây là việc nhẹ của ngày hôm nay các cụ ạ. Múa may quay cuồng thế nào ấy mà cả ngày hôm nay chỉ bắt dc cái combo Z lên khung, cân cân chỉnh chỉnh 1 hồi lại tặc lưỡi...mình làm quá chuẩn hehe.

Gá thêm cái bàn máy vào nữa thì thành ra thế này. Nhòm nhòm trông cũng ngon phết hehe. Thế là đã tạm xong phần 3 trục, chuẩn bị củi lửa để lên dàn hỏa thiêu em nó cho có số má với người ta ợ  :Big Grin: 

Em thì em không đồng tình với ý kiến " Người VN béo phì trong sáng tạo " các cụ ạ. Em thấy qua quá trình làm máy thì sáng tạo mẹ đẻ sáng tạo con ấy chứ. Ướm ướm gá gá thì may mắn có cái nào vừa khít, cứ thế mà thay vào nhanh gọn lẹ, tích tắc 5s là xong, phần này thay đổi thì té ra việc lại nhẹ cho phần kia. Lúc gặp quả bí chà bá lửa thì cứ lên hỏi cụ Gồ, tham khảo mấy cụ trời Tây là có phương án ngay. Thế là sáng tạo còn gì các cụ nhỉ  :Cool: 







Công việc đến đây là tạm xong 1 phần nữa. Chuẩn bị test phần điện đóm và gá motor vào chạy 3 trục để canh chỉnh trước khi làm qua trục 4 và 5. 
Cơ mà trước khi đi về, ngoảnh lại nhìn em nó thì có cảm giác thiếu thiếu cái gì...suy nghĩ...à đúng rồi, thiếu cái sờ-pín @@. Thôi đành tặc lưỡi tiếp, từ từ rồi cũng sẽ lòi ra 1 em nào đấy để gá lên thôi =)))). 

Chào thân ái và quyết thắng  :Big Grin:

----------

CKD, huyquynhbk, nhatson

----------


## hung1706

Phù phù...lâu lâu phủi tí bụi nào hehe.
Tình hình là con 5D sơn phết xong lại trùm mền òy...T.T. Motor đã test ok hết chỉ thiếu con sờ-ngầu-pín chẹp chẹp...thiệt là buồn quá đi.
Cơ mà niềm vui lúc nào cũng có ở quanh ta, nhất là hay xuất hiện tại các bãi ve chai mới ác chứ hehe. Tình hình là lụm lặt dc 1 vài món linh tinh nhưng vô tình ráp lại thì lung linh nên em cho lên để anh em ta giải trí chơi  :Big Grin: 

1 em C-frame mini 70 x 140 x 120 mm hiện hình  :Big Grin: . Mục đích chính là cho em nó ăn nhôm, đồng các loại, khắc chữ hay lên 4D làm ếch-toi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Cấu tạo gồm có :
- 1 bộ X-Y hàng THK, ray hsr 20 + vitme bi phi 8 bước 2, hành trình 70 x 140 mm


- Bộ Z IKO, vitme đoán là phi 10 bước 4 vì em chưa đo  :Big Grin: , hành trình 120 mm


- Spindle dự tính là con Mikron 130w thần thánh hehe. Con này này ợ (mượn hình cụ Quangnguyen89ck)


Show tới đây là hết òy...Các cụ dừng bước cho em hỏi tí là cái collet cho con spindle mikron này mua ở đâu, em đi vòng vòng hổng thấy có chỗ nào bán hết hiu hiu.
Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ợ !

----------

CKD, nhatson, tranhai88

----------


## Nam CNC

dòng collet chuyên biệt , nếu bác Quảng không có thì tiêu luôn , còn không năn nỉ anh Lenamhai chắc có lẻ là có , dòng này tối đa kẹp được 4mm.

----------

hung1706, ppgas

----------


## CKD

Nhìn cái bộ XY nhỏ xinh iu gì đâu ấy.
Bộ này mà đi kèm với bộ Z thấy không xứng lắm.

Mà so với bộ của mình, thấy của mình yếu hơn mà vẫn ráng đu sơi nhôm. Nên đoán là combo này triển vọng lắm đây.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe thanks các bác ợ...
Combo Z em lụm lặt tại bãi ve chai Q4 nên cũng yên tâm, đế thép, hình như là 4 rãnh bi, thấy yếu yếu thì cặp thêm cây ray 35 nữa là ngon lành cành đào  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Bác Lenamhai ơi, bác có cái collet nào dư nhượng lại cho em nhá, thanks bác nhiều ạ  :Big Grin:

----------

tranhai88

----------


## hung1706

Hehe hnay lại lang thang trên đường mưa rơi...cục tạ nó lại vấp ngang chân em thế mới tai hại chứ.
Trong lúc cứu đói bằng mì gói thì update tiến độ tí cho đỡ đói nào  :Cool: 
Em bàn rãnh T bé bé xinh xinh, vác về lau chùi xong là thay màu áo mới cho em nó ngay để chống rỉ sét. Cặp eke inox bản rộng vừa đẹp với em combo Z luôn  :Big Grin: 


Gá gá ướm ướm thì may quá vừa đẹp  :Cool: 


Ôi ôi thế là hết 1 ngày hè hè...
Thân chào ợ !

----------

nhatson, tranhai88

----------


## CKD

Mình hên hay xui ta? Đi hoài mà không bị vấp gì hết á.

----------


## hung1706

Còn 1 cái bàn T nữa cũng bé bé xinh xinh mà có mang cá, bác có muốn vấp hơm hehe. Còn muốn hàng ngon bổ rẻ thì em nói nhỏ bác nghe chơi zui hôy nha, bãi ve chai Q4 hình như trong hốc bà tó cũng có 1 2 cái gì ấy hehe

----------

Gamo, tranhai88

----------


## Nam CNC

mày địa hàng gì kỷ dữ mày ? mai đem lên sân thượng dấu hết , nặng bỏ bú luôn nhưng phải dấu thôi chứ mấy cha mắt cú vọ không.

----------

Gamo, hung1706, nhatson

----------


## hung1706

Há há em vô tình thoy, lúc ngắm ngía đại ca show khắc bảng tên đồng ấy, thế là thấy thôi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

tranhai88

----------


## nhatson

> mày địa hàng gì kỷ dữ mày ? mai đem lên sân thượng dấu hết , nặng bỏ bú luôn nhưng phải dấu thôi chứ mấy cha mắt cú vọ không.


đầu tư con này, bỏ vào cont , cần thì cẩu phát lên sân thươg giấu ợ

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

> đầu tư con này, bỏ vào cont , cần thì cẩu phát lên sân thươg giấu ợ


Kaka cần chi cho lên sân thượng ợ, cụ treo tòng teng thế, ai dám leo vào mà ngía  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

dán cái này lên phô trương phát luôn ah

----------


## hung1706

Ôi chà topic phủ bụi lâu quá nên cho cái nhíp phủi bụi tí nào  :Big Grin: 
Tình hình là chỉ có time làm 3 trục thôi, chạy kiếm lúa tí lên tiếp 2 trục còn lại hehe.
Thông số test:
Gỗ thông nát không ai nhặt  :Big Grin: . Tranh "Cá chép ngắm trăng" kích thước 120 x 300 mm, sâu 6 mm
Servo Yas 200w + Sờ-pín 1.5 Kw tàu cũ mua từ bác Luyến 
F5000 S18000
Test trong 3h30 phút


Thanks các bác đã xem !

----------


## emptyhb

ở 2 biên sao nó đứng khựng lại thế Hưng?

----------


## hung1706

Do 2 biên nó đảo chiều X, viền xuôi từ ngoài vào nên X Z khựng hơi lâu, nếu làm viền cong thì nó nhanh hơn được tí ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## ducmoctx

Đánh dấu ngồi hóng :Smile:

----------


## haiquanckbn

Tiếp đi nào bác ơi.

----------


## hung1706

hehe con này em làm xong rồi các bác ợ, test 5 trục chạy biên + khoan lỗ linh tinh thôi, chưa chạy code liên tục được. Hiện tại đã biến lại nguyên hình về 3 trục chạy gỗ nhôm các kiểu kiếm lúa ngâm cứu ạ  :Big Grin:

----------

